# Fantasy Football



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2011)

I just signed up for a free Yahoo fantasy football league the other night (had the draft Monday night).

Just curious as to who else is playing.


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2011)

Playing for the first time ever at my job.

We'll see how it goes


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 31, 2011)

Already in two on CBS.com and one on Yahoo. Plus, I'm in a pick'ems league.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 31, 2011)

Me too. Not sure what league...all I know is that our draft is Sept 7th.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2011)

Get your mom's basement and hot pockets ready!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2011)

In two leagues and a suicide league. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 31, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Get your mom's basement and hot pockets ready!


Pizza rolls and bagel bites are where it's at!


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 31, 2011)

We do a 10-team fun league here at work. My keepers are Arian Foster and Cal Johnson.

I still do a 12-team league at my old office. That one's $50 each... no keepers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2011)

I was really excited during the draft as to which players seemed to fall into place for me. Team seemed really great until afterwards, when I started looking into a starting lineup and found several aren't so great...

The team looks awesome, at least for last year. Not sure how they'll do this year.

My team

Starters:

P. Manning (neck)

Roddy White

Dez Bryant

Wes Welker (neck)

Chris Johnson (holdout)

Steven Jackson

Kellen Winslow

Adam Vinitari

NY Jets D/ST

Bench

Mark Sanchez

Jeremy Maclin (unknown sickness)

Cedric Benson (in Jail + forgot about Palmer not playing = Bengals suck)

Johnny Knox (inconsistant at best)

Michael Crabtree (foot)

Daniel Thomas (rookie RB for Miami)

The advantage of having low expectations is that anything I get out of them would be an improvement I guess...

Edit: I'm tempted to drop Benson in favor of Danny Woodhead from NE. I think I would get consistent #'s from him (although not so great #'s)


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got:

Brees (NO)

Michael Turner (ATL)

Blount (TB)

McGahee (Den)

Lynch (Sea)

Manningham (NYG)

Ochocinco (NE)

Plaxico (NYJ)

Edwards (SF)

Witten (Dal)

Gates (SD)

Rackers (Hou)

Then i need to get rid of someone and get a D/ST


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 31, 2011)

wil,

I'd probably drop McGahee. Denver looks to be going into another run-by-committee style offense and McGahee will be splitting time with Knowshawn Moreno, and I'm not really sure which one will be the red-zone back right now.


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2011)

I grabbed him late thinking Moreno was going to get hurt again

Will put him on the short list though


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I was really excited during the draft as to which players seemed to fall into place for me. Team seemed really great until afterwards, when I started looking into a starting lineup and found several aren't so great...
> The team looks awesome, at least for last year. Not sure how they'll do this year.
> 
> My team
> ...


That should be a good December team... once everybody gets healthy, serves their jail time, etc.

Also, I see some guys like Knox and Crabtree that you should know about after a few weeks. If they are not performing, you can cut them and make room for waiver wire guys who are.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2011)

I started a Pick Ems group for EB.com for College Fball, see COLLEGE FOOTBALL thread

should I start an NFL one? enough interest?


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm game!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd play


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2011)

I might join up too.

Here's who I got in our auction draft yesterday:

QB Drew Brees 52

RB Maurice Jones-Drew 51

RB Knowshon Moreno 16

WR Roddy White 46

WR Santonio Holmes 17

TE Owen Daniels 6

D/ST Saints D/ST 1

K Rob Bironas 1

BE Pierre Garcon 4

BE Ryan Fitzpatrick 1

BE Ryan Torain 1

BE Todd Heap 1

BE Chiefs D/ST 1

BE Chester Taylor 1

BE Donald Driver 1

Total: 200


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2011)

Dammit. I need a new #1 QB, because although Sanchez wins, he doesn't put up good stats.

Manning undergoes additional neck surgery today

I've proposed a couple trades to a couple different teams for Matt Ryan, Joe Flacco, or Eli Manning. I think I have a decent trade offer for Ryan though: Matt Ryan + some scrub WR for P. Manning and Dez Bryant, to a team who doesn't really have a good #2 or #3 WR. I have to include P. Manning because I drafted him early enough to be on the "can't cut" list, and I wanted to provide a slot for the other team to pick-up a decent #2 QB (his other QB is Rothlesburger, who is good enough to be a starter)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Dammit. I need a new #1 QB, because although Sanchez wins, he doesn't put up good stats.
> Manning undergoes additional neck surgery today
> 
> I've proposed a couple trades to a couple different teams for Matt Ryan, Joe Flacco, or Eli Manning. I think I have a decent trade offer for Ryan though: Matt Ryan + some scrub WR for P. Manning and Dez Bryant, to a team who doesn't really have a good #2 or #3 WR. I have to include P. Manning because I drafted him early enough to be on the "can't cut" list, and I wanted to provide a slot for the other team to pick-up a decent #2 QB (his other QB is Rothlesburger, who is good enough to be a starter)


Is it a keeper league? If not, then the other guy has no reason to take Manning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I started a Pick Ems group for EB.com for College Fball, see COLLEGE FOOTBALL thread
> should I start an NFL one? enough interest?


I'd do a pick 'em, but am already in a confidence pool with 60 or so people a guy at my FIL's job started that spread to friends and family. They're mostly in WA, so I think they all had a collective orgasm last year when Lynch pulled off that run against NO. As opposed to us poor folks who got an ice pick to the dick during that Pats playoff barf fest.

I like those much better than picking the spread.

Awesome, my team lost, but only by 4 points, so really they won. Yay...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2011)

Its not a keeper league. If I cant trade him to someone willing to drop him for me, he will be a dead roster spot for the season since yahoo puts your top 5-6 draft pics as "cant cut" (to prevent someone from roster dumping if their team sucks and they want to walk away)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Its not a keeper league. If I cant trade him to someone willing to drop him for me, he will be a dead roster spot for the season since yahoo puts your top 5-6 draft pics as "cant cut" (to prevent someone from roster dumping if their team sucks and they want to walk away)


My Yahoo league has an IR roster spot for this very problem that frees up an active spot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2011)

I just have to wait for yahoo to update his status then, but it still doesnt resolve the fact that my only QB is Sanchez and the best F/A QB is Orton...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a keeper league. If I cant trade him to someone willing to drop him for me, he will be a dead roster spot for the season since yahoo puts your top 5-6 draft pics as "cant cut" (to prevent someone from roster dumping if their team sucks and they want to walk away)
> ...


ESPN does this as well. It's a nice feature.


----------



## willsee (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Brees got me some points last night

Saints D/ST got me 0 (at least it wasn't negative)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 9, 2011)

willsee said:


> Well Brees got me some points last nightSaints D/ST got me 0 (at least it wasn't negative)


Even with a defensive touchdown? They shouldn't get any points for yards or points against, but you should get something for turnovers forced and touchdowns.


----------



## willsee (Sep 9, 2011)

Our league has negative points for so many points against...I believe it starts at 21 or so.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2011)

On a different note, I saw this article on ESPN.com and thought it was interesting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


They haven't listed him on IR, but they have at least removed the "can't cut" tag.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2011)

Dropping Daniel Thomas (Mia RB) for Cam Newton as my first waiver wire pickup. If that doesnt work, I have a second option of picking up Mike Tolbert.

I have a bad feeling about this season when Cedric Benson seriously outscores Chris Johnson


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Dropping Daniel Thomas (Mia RB) for Cam Newton as my first waiver wire pickup. If that doesnt work, I have a second option of picking up Mike Tolbert.
> I have a bad feeling about this season when Cedric Benson seriously outscores Chris Johnson



Chris Johnson is probably the biggest "buy now" opportunity this week.


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2011)

So my league plays 3 games a week and in two of them I'm within 1 point with Ohcocinco to go.

My team laid an egg with the exception of Brees...I don't think I got a TD from anyone else.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2011)

I decided to try a 2nd yahoo league (since my first team is in full-blown suck mode), and I ended up missing the live draft on Saturday. But in the process, I managed to end up with this team with Autodraft:

Starters

Michael Vick - Phi QB

Brandon Lloyd - Den WR

Brando Marshall - Mia WR

Kenny Britt -Ten WR

Adrian Peterson - Min RB

Frank Gore - SF RB

Jimmy Graham - NO TE

Nate Kaeding - SD K

New Orleans - DEF

Bench

Josh Freeman - TB QB

Tim Hightower - Was RB

Pierre Garcon - Ind WR

Lee Evans - Bal WR

Rob Gronkowski - NE TE

Detroit Def

All-in-all, not a bad draft for not being there. I really like my depth in the QB &amp; RB side of things, but I'd like to bolster things up a bit at WR and Def. I'm not a fan of NO defense, but I'm not really sure what else is out there yet. With the injury to Kaeding, I will probably wait it out to see how this week goes, but I plan on dropping Gronkowski to try to pickup Reggie Bush once the available players clear waivers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a good start in my league for week 1 either (other than Brees and MJD).

QB Drew Brees, NO: 28

RB Maurice Jones-Drew, Jac: 15

RB Knowshon Moreno, Den: 0 (plays tonight)

WR Roddy White, Atl: 6

WR Santonio Holmes, NYJ: 7

TE Owen Daniels, Hou: 1

D/ST Chiefs D/ST, KC: -1

K Rob Bironas, Ten: 1

BE Donald Driver, GB: 4

BE Todd Heap, Ari: 4

BE Chester Taylor, Ari: 0

BE Ryan Fitzpatrick, Buf: 24

BE Ryan Torain, Wsh: 0

BE Pierre Garcon, Ind: 3

BE Saints D/ST, NO: 4

Did better in my other league that had LeSean McCoy, Miles Austin, and Calvin Johnson. Got Brady and McFadden playing tonight in that one as well.


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2011)

Saints TQB NO: 45

L. Blount RB TB: 1

M. Turner RB ATL: 15.5

M. Manningham WR NYG: 6

C. Ochocinco WR NE @ MIA 9/12 7:00 0

A. Gates RB-WR-TE SD: 11

N. Rackers K HOU: 10

Saints DST NO: 0

Reserves Games Stats Total

B. Edwards WR SF: 3.5

J. Witten TE DAL: 16

P. Burress RB-WR-TE NYJ: 17

M. Lynch RB-WR-TE SEA: 5


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 12, 2011)

In the league I care about, I have four guys yet to go but I'm getting smacked good.

In the league I don't care about, I started Arian Foster and am up pretty comfortably.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2011)

517yds and 34pts for Brady this week in my other league. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2011)

So anyone have any great waiver picks?


----------



## willsee (Sep 13, 2011)

Brady throws for 517...and #85 only caught one pass for 14 yards. I just needed 2 catches for the victory...are you freaking kidding me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> 517yds and 34pts for Brady this week in my other league actual on the field football. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> 517yds and 34pts for Brady this week in my other league. arty-smiley-048:


Welker's 99 yard TD catch bailed me out in my 1st league to pull-off the upset win!!



knight1fox3 said:


> So anyone have any great waiver picks?


I think Tolbert (SD RB) and Reggie Bush (Mia RB) are a couple good ones. Janikowski (Oak K) is still available in both my leagues too.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > 517yds and 34pts for Brady this week in my other league. arty-smiley-048:
> ...


Washington receiver Jabar Gaffney was undrafted in almost every league.

4 catches, 132 yards and two TDs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Not sure what you're smoking, but ESPN and Yahoo both have him as 3 rec, 54 yds, 1 TD. Still not bad, though.

ESPN Boxscore WSH-NYG


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

my 13 year old is dying to play and I have absolutely no interest, is there still time to sign up?


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


My bad - you are right.

I misread my weekly waiver wire email from Footballguys: "Gaffney was badly overthrown in the first quarter by Grossman on a play where he was wide open for a 78-yards touchdown, so you can imagine how a four catch, 132-yard day with two scores would have read."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> my 13 year old is dying to play and I have absolutely no interest, is there still time to sign up?


Yep. My second league starts this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Picked up Newton, Doucet, and S. Chandler off waivers. Hope to get some good trades.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2011)

In my first league, I got Newton and Deion Branch.

The second league let me pickup Reggie Bush, Deion Branch, and Devery Henderson. I also swapped out Kaeding with David Akers, but didn't use a waiver for that (did the swap this morning after the waivers were lifted).

I don't really plan on starting any of them on a regular basis, but they give me some flexibility with Bye weeks and some week-to-week matchups.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> In my first league, I got Newton and Deion Branch.
> The second league let me pickup Reggie Bush, Deion Branch, and Devery Henderson. I also swapped out Kaeding with David Akers, but didn't use a waiver for that (did the swap this morning after the waivers were lifted).
> 
> I don't really plan on starting any of them on a regular basis, but they give me some flexibility with Bye weeks and some week-to-week matchups.


Henderson should be a good addition, thought about trying to nab him as well. I swapped out Bironas for Kasay whom I couldn't believe was still sitting out there. Thought about Gould for my other league but I don't trust the Bears this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone want to start an eb.com leauge?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > In my first league, I got Newton and Deion Branch.
> ...


The Bears have been very "streaky" the last few years. Despite knowing this, I still drafted Johnny Knox. He was a huge disappointment last year, is shaping up to be another disappointment this. I dropped him in favor of Henderson.

Henderson was pretty good at the beginning of last year but fell off once the fantasy playoffs started. I like him good enough to fill in the blanks though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> anyone want to start an eb.com leauge?





DVINNY said:


> should I start an NFL one? enough interest?


Did DVINNY end up starting one? I'm guessing no. I'd probably join an EB.com league. We'd have to get things set up pretty quick though (draft type, time, # of teams/division, etc.) before this Thurs. game, right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > anyone want to start an eb.com leauge?
> ...


This far into the season we'd be better off running a pick-em league.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2011)

Which 2 do I start?

Adrian Peterson (Min) vs TB

Tim Hightower (Wsh) vs Ari

Reggie Bush (Mia) vs Hou

Frank Gore (SF) vs Dal

Based on matchups and overall team offense, is it bad that I'm thinking of starting Hightower and Bush, and benching Peterson? I don't like the SF/Dal matchup for Gore, and the Min. offense looked absolutely horrible last week. I like Hightower vs Arizona, and I like the fact that Bush can put up decent pass numbers in addition to average run, and he's projected to take the majority of the carries with their rookie RB still recovering from a hamstring.

Thoughts?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2011)

I would straight up drop Bush. He never lived up to the hype in New Orleans where he actually had a decent supporting cast. Now he's in Miami with a non-existent pass game and worse O-line than the Saints. I wouldn't expect decent numbers out of him ever...no matter what the matchup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd start Peterson for sure and probably Hightower because AZ's defense sucks. It's hard to go wrong with starting AP.


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 17, 2011)

Braylon Edwards or Calvin Johnson? Calvin is a beast but he's listed as questionable...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2011)

MadDawg said:


> Braylon Edwards or Calvin Johnson? Calvin is a beast but he's listed as questionable...


I have Johnson as well. Looks like it will be a gameday decision unfortunately. Watch those reports. Edwards is a suitable substitute but he burned me last year so I would keep Johnson in until the last possible minute if it were me.


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 17, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> MadDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Braylon Edwards or Calvin Johnson? Calvin is a beast but he's listed as questionable...
> ...



That's what I'm doing--thanks for helping me not think I'm crazy!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dang, need a replacement RB for Moreno.... :brickwall:


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 18, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dang, need a replacement RB for Moreno.... :brickwall:



That's the same problem UGA has had for a few years...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dang, need a replacement RB for Moreno.... :brickwall:


You never really had anything to begin with considering we call him No-show Moreno here in Denver.

Im definately glad I decided to keep Gronkowski with NE. He's paid off so far.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, need a replacement RB for Moreno.... :brickwall:
> ...


I'm finding that out very quickly. LOL Gronkowski and Henderson sure paid off this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2011)

MadDawg said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > MadDawg said:
> ...


Hope you kept Johnson in there like I did. Great week! My defense scored 0 points this week but even with that, I still put up 167 points. Record week!


----------



## willsee (Sep 19, 2011)

Need Manningham to get a TD tonight so I'll be 3-0 this week.

Saints D got me some points (thanks Bears Oline)

Plax got me nothing though


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have Jamaal Charles, Arian Foster and Felix Jones ... pretty much a who's-who of hurt RBs.


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 19, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> MadDawg said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...



Kept him in and am glad I did! Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## willsee (Sep 19, 2011)

Manningham laying an egg

and has a concussion that knocked him out the 2nd half.

I need a new WR who should I look for on waivers. I have:

Manningham

Ohcocinco

Burress

Edwards

Also have Antonio Gates or Witten for a trade as well


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2011)

Which 3 WR's do I start:

The 3 I have starting now:

Brandon Marshall ([email protected] Cle)

Kenny Britt (Tenn v Den)

Deion Branch (NE @ Buf)

Bench:

Brandon Lloyd (Den @ Ten)

Devery Henderson (NE v Hou)

The only one I'm 100% for sure starting is Britt. Henderson has been putting up good numbers, but he's always been streaky, Lloyd is another #1 starter but bailed at the last minute last week due to injury, Branch seems to be a good one to start with Hernandez (TE for NE) out, and I have no idea on Marshall but I like the Mia @ Cle matchup.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2011)

willsee said:


> Manningham laying an eggand has a concussion that knocked him out the 2nd half.
> 
> I need a new WR who should I look for on waivers. I have:
> 
> ...


Deckers from Denver would be a good pickup with the injuries at the WR position. I think he's up to Denver's #2 spot now, but I wouldn't expect him to stay there long. Nate Burleson with Detroit is also putting up some good numbers and probably will continue to as long as Stafford is healthy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Which 3 WR's do I start:
> The 3 I have starting now:
> 
> Brandon Marshall ([email protected] Cle)
> ...


My thoughts, I'm starting Branch in my league as Buffalo doesn't have a good pass defense and he will be targeted by Brady. Marshall is the no. 1 wide-out for Miami going against Cleveland. He's a must-start. I'd probably go Britt over Lloyd since the game is in TN. Henderson has put up two solid weeks of scoring and may have a 3rd since it's a home game for the Saints. But I agree he is and has been streaky (I had him last season).

On my end, I need a running back to fill the "No Show" Moreno hole. No one wants to trade me for Cam Newton and the FA list is pretty slim at this point. I ended up going with Williams last week who got me NEGATIVE 2 points. :brickwall: This week I picked up Bush off waivers. Not too happy about that but hopefully he puts something up in the POSITIVE. ldman:


----------



## willsee (Sep 23, 2011)

I dropped Edwards for Simpson

And he got popped for drugs. I'm going to wait and see I think for this week.

Which Bush? Michael or Reggie?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2011)

willsee said:


> I dropped Edwards for Simpson
> And he got popped for drugs. I'm going to wait and see I think for this week.
> 
> Which Bush? Michael or Reggie?


Bummer. Reggie Bush.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Which 3 WR's do I start:
> ...


McGahee isn't a horrible option with No-show out, but Denver still doesn't have a very threatening running game. It's hard to figure out who will become the new #1 RB for KC plus the fact that KC sucks right now, but that might be a place to look (Dexter McCluster or Thomas Jones). I've seen Addai (Ind.) available in alot of leagues too, but they also suck right now. Other than that, I've got nothing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Which 3 WR's do I start:
> ...


Branch turned into a complete bust this week.


----------



## willsee (Sep 26, 2011)

my entire team sucked

burress, ohcocinco, blount, turner, Saints D/ST.

only good spot was Brees and Rackers, but I still have Witten to go tonight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2011)

Kenny Britt went bad for me too. Posted 18 yards and a fumble then got sidelined with a knee injury, which may keep him sidelined for a few weeks. Dammit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Branch turned into a complete bust this week.


Yeah that sucked for my one league but I was still able to put up 139 points. I should have started Mark Ingram instead of Branch. Oh well. Still stinking it up in my other league. Bush got me a whopping 1 point with 24 yds and a fumble. Great :brickwall: . Brees helped me out in that one though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Kenny Britt went bad for me too. Posted 18 yards and a fumble then got sidelined with a knee injury, which may keep him sidelined for a few weeks. Dammit.


No...he is having season-ending knee surgery. You need another WR...stat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kenny Britt went bad for me too. Posted 18 yards and a fumble then got sidelined with a knee injury, which may keep him sidelined for a few weeks. Dammit.
> ...


Haven't seen the update on the surgery part. I knew he was done for at least 2-3, but season ending really hurts my team.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Kenny Britt went bad for me too. Posted 18 yards and a fumble then got sidelined with a knee injury, which may keep him sidelined for a few weeks. Dammit.
> ...


I replaced Britt with his on-field replacement, Nate Washington. There really isn't much available out there for WR's in my league.

This weeks question:

Which one of these 3 do I start:

Devery Henderson (NO) @Jac

Deion Branch (NE) @Oak

Nate Washington (Ten) @Cle &lt;-- Current choice

According to yahoo fantasy numbers, they're each in the 40-50% start range. Henderson and Branch are seriously shaky. They can each put up good numbers, but more commonly put up goose eggs. I like the matchup for Washington, especially with Britt out for the season. Out of the 3 matchups, I think NE needs good WR #'s to win, so I think Branch is a close 2nd.

Thoughts?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I replaced Britt with his on-field replacement, Nate Washington. There really isn't much available out there for WR's in my league.
> This weeks question:
> 
> Which one of these 3 do I start:
> ...


I'd probably go with Henderson just because of the matchup. I also have Washington replacing Britt, but apparently Cleveland went and got themselves some decent corners, so WRs are having a tough time with them. Jacksonville should be pretty soft for Henderson.


----------



## willsee (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks whoever told me to pick up Eric Decker

One of the owners at my firm had Rodgers, Forte, DeSean Jackson, Wes Welker, and Jets D/ST...needless to say he had the most points for this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well thanks to MJD, Roddy White, and Santonio Holmes, my team stunk it up again this week. Glad I left "No-Show" out again as he had another big fat goose egg week. Too bad I didn't start Cam Newton in both my leagues. He had higher points than both Brady and Brees. :brickwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2011)

Cam Newton (Car) vs NO

or

Michael Vick (Phi) @ Buf

Vick hasn't really been able to finish games without getting hurt, Newton's been putting up good numbers (better than Vick). Do I really consider benching Vick?


----------



## willsee (Oct 7, 2011)

I would

NO vs Car will probably be another shootout

Hopefully Brees throws 4 TD's


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2011)

willsee said:


> I wouldNO vs Car will probably be another shootout
> 
> Hopefully Brees throws 4 TD's


I'd have to agree. Still a tough decision though. I have Brees so I'm keeping him in over Newton. I have Brady in my other league with Newton as well but I can't bench Brady. Even though Cam scored more points than both Brees and Brady last week. &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Decisions decisions. Do I start Buffalo's defense against the Giants or the Saints defense against TB (in TB)? I'm leaning toward the Bills.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2011)

More decisions, start Eric Decker (DEN) or Steve Johnson (BUF)?


----------



## willsee (Nov 30, 2011)

I dunno where to go:

Start (2 of 3)

Blount

Lynch

M. Turner

Start (2 of 3)

Decker

Branch

Burress

Or I can bench Witten and start a RB or WR in his place.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2011)

willsee said:


> I dunno where to go:
> 
> Start (2 of 3)
> 
> ...


I'd probably go with Blount and Turner. I got rid of Decker, too unpredictable. I have Branch in one of my leagues and he is doing well. Burress seems to be putting up the numbers again. I'd go with him too.


----------



## willsee (Dec 1, 2011)

I went Blount and Lynch..Eagles run D is horrible and Turner is playing the Texans who have a decent D

Then I went Branch and Decker...Hope that one turns out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you picked right with Lynch. Who would have thought?


----------



## willsee (Dec 2, 2011)

Hopefully the rest turn out as lucky. This is the final week before the playoffs and I'm in 5th place with 3 people 1 game behind.

I picked a bad lineup last week and left a huge amount of points on the bench...luckily Brees came through and bailed me out so I went 2-1.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 15, 2011)

It's playoff time!!!

Each of my two teams are going for their respective league championships, entering the playoffs as the top scoring team in each (although one team is a 4-seed).

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## willsee (Dec 15, 2011)

My team took a dump on me last week and I got eliminated. I had 70 points and everyone else had at least 110.

I did win $50 for having the best defense/ST (SF)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2011)

Not unexpectedly, one of my teams laid an egg and the opponent on the other one pulled a miracle week out of his ass.

I hate this game...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine too. In a league where the best score all season was 140 points, my opponent scored 163.5.

On the other side, my most expensive league, I beat the league's leading scorer to get into the Super Bowl. That guarantees a minimum of $200 to me. Huzzah!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2011)

First question (pick one):

Dez Bryant or Jeremy Maclin? Philly plays Dallas in big D.

Austin Collie is back which means Bryants looks will be down, and Maclin has been hurt quite a bit lately (although fully participated in this weeks practices)...

Second question (pick 2):

Adrian Peterson @ Wash

Roy Helu vs Min

Reggie Bush @ NE

Frank Gore @ Sea

I'm thinking Peterson &amp; Gore. Helu has a favorable matchup against Minnesota but is inconsistent and currently listed as questionable (even if he plays, could still end up with limited play time). Bush is putting up good numbers and the NE run defense is horrible, but he'll be playing in the NE cold and I expect NE to run up the score early...


----------

